# Oh No, Not More Smoked Salmon !!!



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope I'm not boring anyone with all of these Smoked Salmon posts, because I have two more batches I want to do, after this one, to clean out our fish freezer. I screwed up a little on this batch----I forgot to spray the racks---Most were stuck pretty good----I won't do that again!
My son likes the Tuna best, but I prefer the Salmon.

BTW: I got three bigger fillets thawing right now.



Three and a half Salmon fillets, and a piece of Tuna belly (front left):









After cutting up, brining, and rinsing (Tuna front left):








Drying on three MES racks, ready to smoke:








All done (Tuna still front left):







Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep I forgot to spray my racks last time as well and they were stuck on there pretty good. Sucks when you forget. Good looking fish you have there.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Boring me no. Making me jealous that you have so much salmon, Yes


----------



## capt dan (Mar 11, 2010)

awesome.!!







 from me, and I am stingy with the points!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice batch of fish. How does the brined/smoked tuna compare to the salmon? What is your choice of wood, and what rack temp did you use?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 11, 2010)

How is it you get all of these salmon again??? I wish I could smoke all the walleye I have in my freezer. I have walleye coming out of my ears but I have to pay an arm and a leg to get salmon to smoke. Oh well what can you do???


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 11, 2010)

One more question. Why is it you start out with those nice big fillets then you cut them up into smaller pieces when you smoke them? To get more smoke since there is more surface area???? Just currious thinking maybe I needed to try it that way next time I smoke salmon. I just ate the last nibble of salmon that the wife saved me from the fillet we had thawed. Man was it good I whish I had a few more pieces to nibble on now after looking at your post again. Oh well I guess I have four more fillets all smoked in the freezer but I can't wait that long to thaw them out and all. haha


----------



## rdknb (Mar 11, 2010)

Make that 3 of us that for got to spray, man it was hard to get off lol. But still tasted good.  You smoke looks great.  We pay between 5.99 and 7.99 a lb here, but due to a screw up on a gift card safeway gave me $75.00 worth of salmon and catfish


----------



## chefrob (Mar 11, 2010)

looks good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2010)

*Thanks Capt Dan !*
==========================================

*richoso1,*
I much prefer the Salmon, but my son likes the Tuna more. The Salmon is stronger, but I love it. The Tuna is a bit mild for my tastes.

I'm still experimenting on soaking times & different smoking woods. So far I like a mix of Hickory & Apple, and with a half cup of salt in the 2 qt mix, I think 6 hours seems to be the right amount of time in the marinade. Like I said though, I'm still changing things & taking notes.


Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2010)

*rbranstner & RdKnB,*
My son goes up to Pulaski, NY for a weekend every October. This year he brought home 10 Salmon, average 15 pounds each. The fillets don't fit in the freezer front to back---only sideways.

The first time I searched "smoking salmon" most of the ones I saw were cut in even smaller pieces than I cut mine. I think they get more smoke & don't take as long to smoke that way.
Walleyes are great, but we never did too good with catching walleyes around here.

$5.99 to $7.99 per pound??? Good thing I don't have to pay my kid! We must have had about 80 pounds of fillets from that one weekend this year !


Thanks for all the nice comments,
Bearcarver


----------



## meateater (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW! I need to smoke me some salmon, on my list. I'm getting tired of paying store prices for small packages. That is candy to me, good stuff.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

Paying for raw salmon is bad enough now paying for smoked salmon is just plain highway robbery. At lest around here it is. I always laugh when I go to the store and see a piece of salmon about the size of a nice big panfish fillet and they want $5 or $6 for it. Thats just plain crazy if you ask me. Man I guess we need to do into the salmon smoking/selling business. haha 
Meateater just buy the raw fillets and smoke it yourself. You will get twice as much bang for your buck.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes you're boring me silly! But, only because I don't have any to smoke myself right now


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

Could you bore me some more please??? Pretty Please??? Great looking fish smoke.


----------



## westsmoke (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone ever try smoking walleye? I dont catch enough of them down here but I bet it would be great!


----------



## meateater (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll wait until I can get fresh caught alaskan salmon, mostly around my area is farmed raised in Chile, its pink in color not dark orange and oily. That or the alaskan stuff is frozen,YUCK!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

I grill it a lot. I might try doing more of a really hot smoke 300-325 pretty much grilling on the smoker and see how it tastes.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Normally, I grill it. But you have given me an idea. I have some in the freezer and will give it a try. I'll let you know how it turns out in a few days.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks again for the nice comments. You guys are great!


Bearcarver


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 12, 2010)

*
I've been wanting to ask him that same Q for a while now... but they do look like nice plate size portions (for me anyway) and being fully smoked edges and all that's kind of cool, restaurant like!!*


----------

